
Why is America more tolerant of inequality than many rich countries? - known
https://www.economist.com/blogs/democracyinamerica/2017/12/capital-question
======
vbuwivbiu
Since the assumption is that one ought to be rewarded in proportion to the
work one does, how does the accepted inequality-ratio compare to the
distribution of work-done ? Given that there's an upper-limit on the daily
information-processing capacity of an individual imposed by thermodynamics and
24 hours.

